# Thermoelectric fan powered pellet stove?



## BrianK (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi folks,
I just stumbled on a really cool camp stove concept while researching wall tent stoves. It uses a thermoelectric fan to power a rocket stove, and uses the excess thermoelectric current generated by the fire to power a USB charger. 

Here's a YouTube video: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmHCIBvI6vE&feature=player_embedded

And a recent post at GeekAlerts:


> BioLite CampStove Gadget Charger
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here's the website:
http://biolitestove.com/CampStove.html



> Price: $129.  Reserve yours today.
> 
> Shipping for camping season 2012.
> 
> ...









Couldn't this thermoelectric generator technology be utilized to design an off-grid pellet stove?

It would probably need a clean burning accelerant at start up for the blower, like ethanol, to get the thermoelectric charge going, but it could also be combined with the new gravity feed type of pellet stove like the new WiseWay Pellet Stoves at http://www.facebook.com/pages/WiseWay-Pellet-Stoves/160594427363341






Thoughts?


----------



## BrianK (Feb 24, 2012)

Hmm, after a quick search, it looks like someone already tried it and published an article on it in 2001:



> Development of a Self-Powered Pellet Stove
> John C. Bass, Hi-Z Technology, Inc., San Diego, California
> Jay Thelin, Thelin Company, Inc., Grass Valley, California
> 
> ...


----------



## Turbo-Quad (Feb 24, 2012)

You can make the same thing out of a can and a slightly smaller can and you dont even need a powersource.  They are all over youtube.  Its just a small gassification stove.  I have one sitting on my end table that I made about 4 months ago during a fit of boredom.  I filled it with pellets and lit it with firegel.  It burned on my kitchen counter smoke free without setting my carbon monoxide detector off that was a foot away from it.  It was pretty cool until it ran out of fuel then it smoked up the house.  Leaves nothing but charcoal. I couldnt see spending that kind of money for a pretty one. lol


----------



## hoverfly (Sep 7, 2013)

BrianK said:


> Hi folks,
> I just stumbled on a really cool camp stove concept while researching wall tent stoves. It uses a thermoelectric fan to power a rocket stove, and uses the excess thermoelectric current generated by the fire to power a USB charger.
> 
> Here's a YouTube video:
> ...



You could properly adapt the thermoelectric fans used on wood stoves.  The Wiseway burns hot enough for it to work.


----------

